

Photo-overload: Everyone’s taking pics, but is anyone really looking? - uladzislau
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/photo-overload-everyones-taking-pics-but-is-anyone-really-looking/article4365499/

======
dreadsword
Is anyone looking? Hell, the people that take them don't even look at them. My
wife and I spent a year travelling in Asia, and took a billion pictures
(10K?). I'm sure 8500 haven't been viewed except in a page of thumbnails, and
of the 1500 that have been viewed, there's probably 50 that have been viewed
more than once or twice.

Perhaps its a technology question: maybe there isn't a suitably engaging
discovery tool on my desktop to get me into my own library. Or perhaps the
human capacity to enjoy our photographic progeny is just exceeded by our
capacity to produce.

